# Sapper Etienne Gonthier Killed in Afghanistan- 23/ Jan/ 2008



## dapaterson (23 Jan 2008)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20080123/afghanistan_080123/20080123?hub=TopStories



> A Canadian soldier was killed and two others injured Wednesday when their light armoured vehicle triggered a roadside bomb in Afghanistan.
> 
> The soldiers have not been identified.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeL (23 Jan 2008)

RIP to the fallen Soldier. Hopefully the other two have a speedy recovery.


----------



## karl28 (23 Jan 2008)

RIP  Soldier you will not be forgoten


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jan 2008)

Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the fallen,
hopes for a speedy and full recovery to the injured.


----------



## ark (23 Jan 2008)

RIP Soldier and a speedy recovery to the injured.


----------



## tomahawk6 (23 Jan 2008)

My condolences to the family and friends of this fallen soldier. 

I pray that our Heavenly Father may assuage the anguish of your bereavement,  
and leave you only the cherished memory of the loved and lost, and the solemn pride that must be yours, to have laid so costly a sacrifice upon the altar of Freedom.

-- Abraham Lincoln, November 1864


----------



## tech2002 (23 Jan 2008)

My condolences to the family and friends of this fallen soldier, and fast recovery to other soldiers


----------



## Rocketryan (23 Jan 2008)

RIP Soldier  
Speedy Recovery to the wounded


----------



## JBoyd (23 Jan 2008)

RIP


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Jan 2008)

Article Link

Soldier killed, 2 injured by IED in Panjwaii district
Updated Wed. Jan. 23 2008 11:20 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

A Canadian soldier was killed and two others slightly injured Wednesday when their light armoured vehicle triggered a roadside bomb in Afghanistan. 

The slain soldier's identity has been withheld at the request of the family. 

The group was driving through the volatile Panjwaii district Wednesday afternoon on a road clearance operation. 

"The Panjwaii district is an area where Canadians have been fighting and dying for the past two years," the Globe and Mail's Graeme Smith told CTV Newsnet by phone from Kandahar Airfield. 

"The area has just recently come back under the control of the Canadians. They had been trying for the past six months."

The soldier were travelling along a rough, unpaved road when they struck an Improvised Explosive Device (IED) about 35 kilometres southeast of Kandahar City. The incident happened at 1:40 p.m. local time, and the two injured soldiers have since been released from hospital.

Canadian Forces Brig.-Gen. Guy Laroche said the soldier who died was working hard to improve the lives of local Afghans.

"It's a very difficult time for families, friends and colleagues of our comrades," Laroche told reporters in Kandahar.

"Our men and women are doing dangerous but vital work in a country that is one of the poorest in the world. Through their devotion and efforts, our soldiers bring the hope of a better life for the Afghan people." 

The Manley panel report released Tuesday recommended that NATO provide troops with medium-lift helicopters. Analysts consider travelling by air much safer than by ground in southern Afghanistan, where the majority of Canadian casualties have been caused by roadside bombs. 

Including Wednesday's death, 78 Canadian military personnel and one diplomat have died in Afghanistan since 2002.


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Jan 2008)

RIP to the fallen, and God speed to the survivors.


----------



## 1feral1 (24 Jan 2008)

Again, more bad news, another life cut short.

Steady mate!


----------



## manhole (24 Jan 2008)

Our condolences to the family and friends of the fallen and best wishes for a speedy recovery to the wounded.


----------



## Mike Baker (24 Jan 2008)

Just heard it on the radio. More sad news. RIP Soldier, and a speedy recovery to the injured


----------



## slowmode (24 Jan 2008)

May He Rest In Peace. And A hspeedy recovery for the 2 that were injured. God bless the men who are fighting there


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Jan 2008)

News Release

News Release
Canadian Soldier Killed - Two Others Wounded in Afghanistan
CEFCOM/COMFEC NR-08.005 - January 24, 2008

OTTAWA - At approximately 1:40 p.m. local time (in Kandahar) today, one Canadian soldier who was part of a convoy was killed when the armoured vehicle he was in struck a suspected Improvised Explosive Device (IED), 35 km South-West of Kandahar City. Two Canadian soldiers were also injured.

The family of the deceased soldier have been advised but at their request, the name of the soldier is being temporarily withheld.

The injured soldiers were evacuated by helicopter to the Multinational Medical Unit at Kandahar Airfield. They are in good condition and have returned to duty. They have completed next of kin self-notification.

As we have seen in recent weeks, Joint Operations in Panjwayi are re-asserting coalition presence and disrupting insurgents’ activities in areas known to be insurgent strongholds. This activity is generating a response from the Taliban mostly in the form of their weapon of choice - Improvised Explosive Devices (IED).

We have lost a fine Canadian today, and our thoughts and prayers go out to the family of this brave soldier. 

-30-

NOTE TO EDITORS:

As per normal procedure the identity of the injured soldiers will not be released.


----------



## military granny (24 Jan 2008)

Twenty-one-year-old Sapper Etienne Gonthier died during a road-clearing operation. 

Two others were injured in the blast. 

Gonthier, a combat engineer born in Quebec City, was based in Valcartier, Que., with the 5ieme Regiement du Genie de Combat

RIP Sapper Gonthier   

My condolences to his family and friends


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Jan 2008)

Article Link

Military identifies Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan
Last Updated: Thursday, January 24, 2008 | 10:16 AM ET 
CBC News 
The Canadian military has released the name of a soldier from Quebec killed by a roadside bomb in southern Afghanistan.

Sapper Etienne Gonthier, 21, of the 5ième régiment du Génie de Combat, was killed and two others were slightly injured Wednesday when their light armoured vehicle hit a roadside bomb in southern Afghanistan, the military said Thursday. Gonthier, a combat engineer, was born in Quebec City.

The soldiers were part of an operation using bulldozers and other equipment to search for mines during a road clearance operation when their vehicle hit an improvised explosive device (IED). The incident, which took place about 35 kilometres southwest of Kandahar City in Panjwaii district, occurred at 1:40 p.m. local time Wednesday.

Both of the injured soldiers were later released from hospital and have been in contact with their families.

"Through their devotion and effort, our soldiers bring the hope of a better life for the Afghan people," Brig-Gen. Guy Laroche said from Kandahar.

"A life that provides an opportunity for Afghan children to grow up in peace as young Canadians do back home."

Wednesday's incident marked the fourth death of a Canadian soldier in Afghanistan so far this year. 

Cpl. Eric Labbé and Warrant Officer Hani Massouh were killed in early January when their light armoured vehicle rolled over in rough terrain southwest of Kandahar.

Both were members of the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22nd Regiment from CFB Valcartier near Quebec City, which took the lead of the Canadian mission in Kandahar last summer.

Trooper Richard Renaud, of the Valcartier-based 12e Régiment blindé du Canada, died Jan. 15 after the vehicle he was riding in hit a roadside bomb in Arghandab district, about 10 kilometres north of Kandahar City.

The number of deaths is somewhat unexpected as insurgent activity is usually quieter during the winter months. Laroche said that the situation around Kandahar is no different than it was during the spring and summer months.

"The difference is there is no direct engagements obviously," he said. "What they have been using is IEDs obviously as their weapon of choice."

A number of soldiers and civilians have been targets of recent IED attacks across the volatile Panjwaii region.

Seven Canadian troops suffered injuries Jan. 16 when their vehicles were struck by roadside bombs. Five Afghans died three days later after a taxi they were riding in hit a similar device.

The latest death brings the total number of Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan since the mission began in 2002 to 78. One Canadian diplomat has also died on the mission.

Most of Canada's 2,500 troops participating in the NATO-led International Security Assistance Force in Afghanistan are in and around Kandahar province.









Sapper Etienne Gonthier, seen in this 2005 photo during a military training program, was killed Wednesday by a roadside bomb in the Panjwaii district of Kandahar province.
(Courtesy Department of National Defence)


----------



## dapaterson (24 Jan 2008)

Photo posted to Combat Camera


----------



## smcleod (24 Jan 2008)

Rest in peace, sapper. You put others before yourself and died trying to make a better life for them.


----------



## geo (24 Jan 2008)

Rest in peace now Sapper Gonthier
your work is complete, we'll carry the load from here on in

At the going down of the sun,
and in the morn,
we will remember them!

CHIMO!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Jan 2008)

News Release

News Release
Name of Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan released
CEFCOM/COMFEC NR–08.006 - January 24, 2008

OTTAWA – Killed yesterday in Afghanistan was Sapper Étienne Gonthier, 21 year old, of 5th Combat Engineer Regiment based in Valcartier (Québec).  He was part of a team of sappers conducting route clearance ahead of a convoy in the Panjwaiyi District.

Our thoughts and prayers are with the family of Sapper Gonthier , and with his comrades in Afghanistan who remain committed to helping Afghans improve their living conditions and build a free and democratic society.

The courage and dedication demonstrated by Sapper Gonthier in his efforts to assist the Afghan national security forces represent Canadian values in the finest tradition.  He will be greatly missed.

–30–

Note to Editors/News Directors:
A photograph of Sapper Gonthier is available on the Canadian Forces Image Gallery.


MND's Statement

Statement
Statement by the minister of National Defence on the death of one Canadian soldier in Afghanistan
NR–08.006 - January 24, 2008

OTTAWA - The Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister of the Atlantic Canada Opportunities Agency, issued the following statement today on the death of a Canadian soldier in Afghanistan:

"It is with great sadness I learned yesterday of the death of Sapper Étienne Gonthier in Afghanistan.  Our thoughts and prayers are also with his two comrades who were also injured in the explosion. Friends and families are foremost in our thoughts in these trying times.

Our Canadian Forces are making an immense sacrifice to bring security, democracy and self-reliance to the people of Afghanistan while protecting Canada’s values and security.  

These brave soldiers were part of a convoy traveling through the Panjwayi District of Kandahar Province. Efforts in this region are aimed at creating the conditions for reconstruction and development efforts to flourish in a country ravaged by decades of conflict. 

The United Nations-mandated mission is making a difference in Afghanistan and we stand proudly with our Canadian Forces members as they strive to bring safety and stability back to people of Afghanistan.

Their sacrifice will not be forgotten.”

-30-


Sapper Étienne Gonthier, 21,  was a member of the 5e Régiment du génie, based in Valcartier, Quebec.


----------



## NL_engineer (24 Jan 2008)

RIP Sapper  :cdnsalute:

CHIMO


----------



## BernDawg (24 Jan 2008)

RIP Sapper.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Jan 2008)

News Release

News Release
Valcartier garrison grieves over combat engineer’s death in Afghanistan
5 GBMC.08.12 - January 24, 2008

Valcartier Garrison, Quebec – It is with great sorrow that all members of the 5 Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group (5 CMBG), particularly those of the 5 Combat Engineer Regiment (5 CER), received the news of the death of Corporal Étienne Gonthier in Afghanistan.

“It was with great emotion that I was informed of the death of Corporal Étienne Gonthier, who was working to provide greater security for the afghan people. In these difficult circumstances, we are all saddened and filled with sorrow. To his family and to those who knew and cherished him, know that the thoughts and hearts of an entire community are with you. I ask you to accept my most sincere condolences, in my name, but also in the name of all men, women and families of 5 CMBG”, says Colonel Éric Tremblay, 5 CMBG Commander. 

“Parents, loved ones and friends of Étienne, I can only painfully imagine the great void created by Étienne’s sudden passing. For us, his brothers in arms of 5 CER, his departure is a very sad ordeal that reminds us of the reality attached to our commitment. In this period of great sorrow, the most soothing gesture we can think of is to reiterate our friendship and our solidarity in this terrible loss. A dedicated and professional soldier, Étienne embodied what every commander wants to see in his men and women. He will be missed. CHIMO”, adds Major Claude Many, 5 CER Commanding Officer, Corporal Gonthier’s home unit. 

- 30 - 

Note: Please note that this news release constitutes the only official declaration that will be made from Valcartier Garrison today. No further action is foreseen at the moment.

Any questions regarding Corporal Étienne Gonthier’s death may be forwarded to 5 CMGB Public Affairs Office (see numbers below). Details on the funeral will be released at a later date. For any other inquiry concerning this incident, please contact Media Liaison Office in Ottawa at 1 866 377-0811.

INFORMATION:   5 CMBG Public Affairs Office 

Phone: (418) 844-5000 extension 4224

Pager: (418) 260-3082


----------



## deedster (24 Jan 2008)

Condolences to Cpl Gonthier's family and friends.  His sacrifice will not be forgotten.  Speedy recovery to the wounded.


----------



## 29CARR (25 Jan 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with the family and comrades of Sapper Etienne Gonthier.  May God Bless You for your efforts.  Rest in Peace.  Thank you for all you have sacrificed.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Jan 2008)

Media Advisory

Media Advisory
A Fallen Soldier Returns Home
MA 08-003 - January 25, 2008

OTTAWA, Ont. — Our fallen soldier Corporal Etienne Gonthier, 21, of 5e Régiment Génie de Combat based at Canadian Forces Base Valcartier, Quebec, is scheduled to return home to Canada on Sunday.

Where: 8 Wing Trenton, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.

When: Sunday January 27, 2:00 p.m.

What: Media are invited to view the arrival; however no interviews will be given.

Present to pay their respects will be Her Excellency, the Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, The Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, the Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister of the Atlantic Canada Opportunities Agency, and other dignitaries.

Cpl Gonthier was killed at approximately 1:40 p.m. Kandahar time on January 23, when the armoured vehicle he was in struck a suspected Improvised Explosive Device (IED), 35 km south-west of Kandahar City.

-30-

Note to the Editor/News Director:
CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer, Major Isabelle Robitaille, can be reached at (613) 392-2811 ext. 4565, or at: robitaille.mji@forces.gc.ca

Inquiries regarding the deceased or the funeral ceremony may be addressed to any member of the 5 CMBG Public Affairs Office Staff at (418) 844-5000 ext. 4224.

For all other queries, please contact the Media Liaison Office at (866) 377-0811.

For flight information, please contact the Air Passenger Terminal at 1-800-487-1186.


----------



## wildman0101 (25 Jan 2008)

rest in peace soldier  
you will not be forgotten  
thank you for carrying the torch
condolences to family..friends..and comrades
in flanders field
my deepest respect for a fallen comrade
bless you
along with friends and family,and comrades
we  will be with you when eternity ends and we are together lifting a beer 
and cheering a resounding cheer 
 of work accomplised having made the world a better and safer place
for that iam grateful

                                    scoty b


----------

